# Old School 1987-1992 Yamaha YPA-1000 Four 4 Channel Sound Quality Amp Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School 1987 1992 Yamaha YPA 1000 Four 4 Channel Sound Quality Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice! The first car I ever owned had the mini 18 watts by 2 channel version from the same series, rocked the 6x9's nicely!


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

The Dude said:


> Nice! The first car I ever owned had the mini 18 watts by 2 channel version from the same series, rocked the 6x9's nicely!


Yep, the old Yamaha's rock.


----------

